# Where Can I Buy A Bare Glass Tank?



## Ben M (31 May 2010)

Hi, i'm looking for a new nano tank, and i would like one of about 50cm (L) x 25cm (D) x 30cm (H). I have seen tanks in shops, but all either have a rubbish filter or rubbish lighting. So i'm looking to get a bare glass one custom made. It will need a clear lid with room to add a clip on light. I have got a quote from Aquariums Ltd, but i was wondering if there are some other places i can try, to get the best quote?

cheers


----------



## amy4342 (31 May 2010)

What about Clearseal tanks from P@H? Aquariums LTD is awesome IMO though.


----------



## Ben M (31 May 2010)

hi, i can't afford one from Aquariums Ltd, as they are quite expensive, and the postage is Â£45!!! i'm looking to have one custom make really. do you think that's possible on a low budget? or are there any tanks of about that size that have a clear lid with space for a clip on light?

cheers


----------



## Garuf (31 May 2010)

Speak to your local pet shop most have contacts who will make you a custom tank but it won't be opti white and will almost certainly be "made to cost" so expect sloppy silicone work etc.


----------



## Ben M (31 May 2010)

thanks, i'll ask my local maidenhead. do you think it's worth getting a custom made tank? are they very good quality even if the silicon is a bit messy?

cheers


----------



## Garuf (31 May 2010)

Well quality is measured by how well it's constructed, if the silicone is sloppy then the quality could be said to be poor. 

Depends on the dimensions really. If it's a few cm bigger/smaller than a standard tank then I'd say no, but if it's got loads of depth or is a dimension you're unlikely to come across then yes, every time.


----------



## George Farmer (31 May 2010)

My local MA supplied me a braceless rimless 6mm float glass 60x30x30cm for Â£25.  I understand Seashell made it.

The siliconing wasn't the best but for Â£25 I was more than happy.


----------



## Ben M (31 May 2010)

thanks, do you know if MA stock bare tanks? and did yours have a lid? if it doesn't have a clear lid could i buy one somewhere?

cheers


----------



## GHNelson (31 May 2010)

Hi
What about this, http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/arcadia ... -3648.html
This does have a lid you may be able to get it cheaper if do a bit of trawling.
hoggie


----------



## Ben M (31 May 2010)

hi, i've looked at tanks like this, but i'd like to choose the light and filter myself, as i'm going to use a sponge with a powerhead for the filter as i'm going to keep shrimp, and i want a decent light. (are the lights any good that come with those?)

cheers


----------



## GHNelson (31 May 2010)

Hi
I bought one of these a few months back i changed the light unit to this ebay item
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UP-PL-27W-x2-Aqua ... 255a0420ba
It works well, although you cant put the glass top on because of the lights legs.
I will probably get a acrylic lid for it and cut it to fit.Also i use an external filter.
Others have used the light unit they may help you on that front.
hoggie


----------



## Ben M (1 Jun 2010)

hi, i've just got a quote from MA for about Â£30, which seems like a good price.  

cheers


----------



## Celestial (1 Jun 2010)

Try acaquatics.com or just look up a clearseal, there's always the option of DIY though


----------



## Mowze (1 Jun 2010)

Any Maidenhead get a custom seashell aquarium to exact specifications, they can do braceless and optiwhite (cheaper just to get front pane optiwhite.) Usually a fairly reasonable price but silicone work isnt always amazing although it can be cleaned up fairly easilly with a blade. If you specify that you want the MINIMAL amount of silicone around the joins along with braceless/optiwhite they will do it but you have to ask the person getting the quote for you to REALLY emphasise that point to whoever is making the aquarium.


----------

